# New lamb born! Is it mine?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think your idea is the right one. I would be very impressed with someone I was doing business with if they handled the situation as you have stated.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you , my mother who is very involved in the sheep is on board with it and she said the lamb would "definitely" belong to her (she likened it to any parasites on the ewe now also belong to her)

Wasn't quite sure if I agreed with that logic lol

I appreciate an outside opinion. I want to do the right thing but I also don't want to just give her the lamb if it's not the norm.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I think the lamb would belong to the lady buying the sheep. If she hadn't put a deposit down then I think it would go the other way but since she did, it's hers.


----------

